# In pictures: The shrinking space in our crowded cities



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

This is a total now perception: drivin Cadillacs as a form of development aid of "poor" countries....  

Even if you want to discuss it like that: air pollution by burning gazoline and also global warming that is to a big part caused by traffic and industrial CO2 pollution is one of the factors that is leading to desertification in the poorest areas of the world - people STARVE and suffer from others driving Cadillacs, the long-termed damage is much bigger than to make some sheiks in Middle East rich (which have to fear an invasion in disguise of "bringing democracy into a dangerous country" as soon as they cause problems in oil delivery). No no, petroleum is not a bliss, petroleum is a bad spell!


----------

